# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Гуманитарное

## Gerch

Интерестно, есть ли на форуме люди, имеющие отношение к гуманитарной ветви научного знания: философия, социология, политология, культурология, история, психология и тд.
Прошу высказываться)

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

психологов тут дохрена, точно знаю

----------


## Gerch

Психологов дохрена везде)
Меня, если честно, интересоваи, в первую очередь, люди со специальным образованием, гуманитарии по профессии)

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

Я учусь на психолога.
Правда, только первый курс. И к тому же заочно  :Frown:

----------


## огрызок тепла

образование филологическое.работаю в области связи

----------


## greygreybrown

Я гуманитарий - юриспруденция. Думаю нас большинство.
А вот технари... Есть ли вы тут?

----------


## Гражданин

2 года отучился в педунивере на биолога. биолога-препода точнее. потом перевелся в шаражку под названием институт социальных и гуманитарных знаний

----------


## Yaoyotl

закончил социологическое отделение

----------


## Freddi

инженер-энергетик

----------


## Frau Finsternis

межкультурная коммуникация
ин.яз

----------


## Arwen

Юриспруденция

----------


## ♣♣♣

помнится кто-то подметил, что на страницах_боли большинство было с юрфака и информатики.

а я типа историк

----------


## Arwen

♣♣♣, хм... странно... но и со вкусом интересного

----------

